# Bobbing head?



## FlapJackrage (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey question here.

I brought my Sulcata over to a friends house who owns a male Desert tortoise. As soon as I sat my Sulcata down, the Desert Tort was headbobbing real rapidly when he saw it. My Sulcata just kept trying to eat him. Pretty funny. Then my tort went around eating the Desert Torts poop. GROSS! But why was the Desert head bobbing?


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Aug 16, 2012)

Head-bobbing is a courtship and/or aggressive behavior.


----------



## wellington (Aug 16, 2012)

You should not let your tort eat another's poop. That is the best way to get yours sick. They should not have been together. That is why it is never recommended keeping two different species together. I would keep a close eye on your tort and any small sign of illness, I would get him to a vet. The head bobbing was probably a territory thing.


----------



## pdrobber (Aug 16, 2012)

Talk about head bobbing, my male Russian in with 4 females was chasing around the largest of them, and head bobbing, biting her front legs, attempting to mount, etc. she is able to run and hide but still he managed to get two leg scales off by the time I got out there...felt kind of bad for her.


----------



## ascott (Aug 17, 2012)

Please understand that head bobbing is a sign of aggression...I would not allow the two species to be in the same area....I would not let one tort eat the poo of the other tort species as this can lead to a really bad situation between two different species....

The two torts can cause serious damage to one another as well....


----------



## snaofreno (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey Ascott! What is the cause of this head bobbing? I finally introduced Touche' to her new watering hole and this is how she reacted. No other tortoises for miles around. She still will not drink from the dish. Just alot of head bobbing.

Video did not transfer. Will try pic.


----------



## ascott (Aug 18, 2012)

> I finally introduced Touche' to her new watering hole and this is how she reacted. No other tortoises for miles around.



Perhaps she saw herself in the water....they do have good vision...also, perhaps she just wanted to dominate the new "thingy" in her enclosure....have you simply picked her up and placed her in the water a few times a day until she understands that is where her water is ?


----------



## snaofreno (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes I am currently doing that.


----------



## ascott (Aug 19, 2012)

> Yes I am currently doing that.



Oh good....all should work out then in no time...


----------



## snaofreno (Aug 19, 2012)

ascott said:


> > Yes I am currently doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good....all should work out then in no time...


Thank you Angela. You've been a great help. Gail


----------



## pryncesssc (Aug 20, 2012)

i noticed with the juvie gopher tort, if i put a piece of fruit in front of his face, he also bobs his head and moves it back and forth. I thought that it was because he was trying to figure out what it is/ smell it ...


----------

